# 2013 USA Pro Cycling Challenge



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, the host cities announcement surprised me. I'm glad the time trial is back for Vail but the Springs and Crested Butte are gone. I guess Boulder said no thank you.

Hunter said "circuit races will allow the fans to see riders 5 or 6 times in Aspen and Denver". 

Looks like the Challenge is taking on a little different flavor for 2013.


----------



## jimmydeuce (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm excited for the Finish and Start in Breckenridge!


----------



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

@ Rokh On - didn't the locals in Boulder groan and whine last year about permits for the race finish location? I seem to recall something like that.

Anyway, I am planning to visit this summer to follow the race and ride. Three of my friends and I will be renting an RV for the week. We'd like to ride portions of the course before the pros come through. Can anyone share any advice for this plan? Are the courses open before the pros come through?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, I think some politics and maybe the whinning had something to do with it.

To answer your question. Yes, to date the course has been open. I can't remember the timeline though when it shuts down. I road up Flagstaff in Boulder last year. I have road up Independence Pass. I had to ride my bike to get to my station in garden of the gods because vehicle traffic was shut down fairly early. 

If you give yourself a two hour window ahead of the riders you probably will be ok.

Check out the route for day 2. Aspen to Breck. You may want to consider riding this route or at least part of it. Just make sure you know the start time because once they start heading down Indy they will be moving pretty fast to Breck.


----------



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback . Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't been to CO for 20+ years so help me out. I'll be staying in Fort Collins. What's the closest big climb where we can ride up, hang out, and experience the craziness of the race near the summit? Out near Steamboat? The Ft C finish will be our last day in CO so we'll be staying in town for that and the festivities. 

Based in Ft C, what is the one absolute must-do road ride and mtb ride in that area?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Durt said:


> I haven't been to CO for 20+ years so help me out. I'll be staying in Fort Collins. What's the closest big climb where we can ride up, hang out, and experience the craziness of the race near the summit? Out near Steamboat? The Ft C finish will be our last day in CO so we'll be staying in town for that and the festivities.
> 
> Based in Ft C, what is the one absolute must-do road ride and mtb ride in that area?


Not sure on the Pro Challenge Route but for you own riding.

Road rides - 

up Rist Canyon, south on Buck Horn to Masonville, back to Ft Collins, you can ride the dams along Horsetooth if you need more climbing. Long ride with lots of climbing. Carter lake loop is nice ride, with a bit less climbing. lots of options, depends on how much climbing you want to do, and how much time you have.

Mtn Bike - close to town - technical -Horsetooth Mtn Park, Devil's Backbone (Loveland). non technical - Blue Sky to Indian Summer. really non technical - Lory St Park

PM me and I'd be happy to bore you with additional details or maps.


----------

